

Stylish Briefcase BBQ Turns Meetings Into a Cookout - DmitDav
http://gizmodo.com/5918962/stylish-briefcase-bbq-turns-meetings-into-a-cookout

======
smoyer
A perfect gift for your favorite dad as it's "Father's Day" here in the U.S.
Hint, hint. Did you hear me kids? Are you listening?

Oops ... the chance of my kids finding HN is pretty remote! I'd better go post
this on Youtube.

